# excision of benign lesion eyelid  11443 or 67840



## freespririt0806 (Aug 10, 2020)

what would be the difference in using the above 2 codes ?


----------



## SharonCollachi (Aug 10, 2020)

Under the section where you find 67840 in the CPT book, it says when the removal of a lesion includes more than skin (ie, involving lid margin, tarsus, and/or palpebral conjunctiva), see 11310-11313, 11440-11446, 11640-11646, 17000-17004.


----------



## freespririt0806 (Aug 10, 2020)

thank you i missed that


----------

